# 2014 Nissan Sentra SV won't start.



## SentraTim (Oct 23, 2020)

Just like the title says. Push button, lights and radio come on.
No ignition. I get a few dash lights that stay on.

The engine light
PS light
Orange foot/pedal light
TPMS light
And red oil light I think.

I'll post a picture. Any advice/help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## seanvig (Nov 19, 2020)

Do the brake lights illuminate when you press the brake pedal?


----------

